# The Starter Wife



## Raerae (May 23, 2007)

Anyone looking forward to this?

http://www.usanetwork.com/series/starterwife/

Gonna get it Tivo'd so I can watch the premier this weeked lol.


----------



## coachkitten (May 24, 2007)

I have it set to record on my DVR as well.  I think that it looks really good and I love Debra Messing.


----------



## giz2000 (May 24, 2007)

I'm glad it's finally starting...they've been teasing us with promos since the beginning of the year!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 24, 2007)

I actually have been looking forward to it. I dont have tivo though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(


----------



## coachkitten (May 25, 2007)

^^I noticed that they are repeating it a bunch of times so you should be able to catch it!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_^^I noticed that they are repeating it a bunch of times so you should be able to catch it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
how very Usa network of them. lol thanks


----------



## Beauty Mark (May 25, 2007)

I don't like Debra Messing or this kind of show normally, but I am looking forward to it. Maybe it's all those ads they've been running


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_I don't like Debra Messing or this kind of show normally, but I am looking forward to it. Maybe it's all those ads they've been running_

 
same thing here.


----------



## soanxious (May 25, 2007)

I love debra messing, especially in the wedding date. I can't wait to see this!


----------

